# What's your favorite ocean?



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Pacific is so warm and clear and salty, clean and nice... it's so great.
In comparison, the Atlantic is cold, dirty, smelly, rough, dangerous...
but the Atlantic is my favorite because I live near it and... well I'm attached to it :3


----------

